# If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?



## Murkrow (Jul 24, 2014)

*If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

In a parallel universe, Pokémon doesn't exist. But a video game comes out where the final boss is essentially your Pokémon of choice. What is the battle like?


----------



## M&F (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

I want to say "Rayquaza" but we wouldn't need an AU for that.

(Granted, it's not the final boss, but I bet it could kick the final boss's ass)


----------



## Byrus (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Mewtwo as he's portrayed in the beginning of the first movie would work well. They could incorporate some of his moves and mannerisms from SSBM too.


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

I always imagine Pokémon with formes as viable bosses.  Bosses in the Legend of Zelda change shape or form every few times they're hit, and that's basically the gimmick I had in mind.

I also think fighting a Magikarp early-game and then having to fight Gyarados later on would be amusing.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

There's plenty of possibilities, but probably what comes to mind for most people is a Kecleon riding on top of a giant Bronzong. Kecleon shoots Flamethrowers, Ice Beams and Thunderbolts at you while Bronzong shields him and uses Earthquake!

You have to shoot Bronzong's eyes with Light Arrows to daze it, then go Morph Ball and drop a Power Bomb underneath it to knock it down. Then you have to hit Kecleon with a Plasmid of the appropriate element, because he keeps changing his type! Rinse and repeat until a tragic cutscene triggers, in which you have to shoot Kecleon while Snake Eater plays in the background. (He was your best friend.)

You can also bypass this boss fight entirely if your Speech skill is high enough.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*



Music Dragon said:


> There's plenty of possibilities, but probably what comes to mind for most people is a Kecleon riding on top of a giant Bronzong. Kecleon shoots Flamethrowers, Ice Beams and Thunderbolts at you while Bronzong shields him and uses Earthquake!
> 
> You have to shoot Bronzong's eyes with Light Arrows to daze it, then go Morph Ball and drop a Power Bomb underneath it to knock it down. Then you have to hit Kecleon with a Plasmid of the appropriate element, because he keeps changing his type! Rinse and repeat until a tragic cutscene triggers, in which you have to shoot Kecleon while Snake Eater plays in the background. (He was your best friend.)
> 
> You can also bypass this boss fight entirely if your Speech skill is high enough.


But if you do that you won't get his hat, 'cause you need to kill him with a physical attack for it to drop. If you inhale it you become metal yourself, but much faster, while your vitality decreases. You won't earn any achievables in this form, but you'll have a much easier time fighting Beldr later. It's pretty good for when he starts summoning red phantoms from his mirror shield, since you can equip the Mysterious Card and cast Backstab repeatedly. Nobody will like you if you do this, though.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Giratina could be a boss. So you platform to the middle of the Foglands, a swamp strongly affected by the invasion from the underworld... or is it something weirder than a simple afterlife world? Then you hear a roar, and the ruler of the Other dimension appears before you, a vaguely reptillian thing with six legs.
It blasts you with its breath attack, and occassionally disappears, and then appears where you are, so you have to move away when the area around you glitches. And you have to shoot the wings.
So you finally defeat it. It starts to flicker, and it says:
...
...
...
"This isn't my real form..."
A longer, weirder roar echoes through the Boss Room. The background blurs, the foggy marshland no longer recognizable. And Giratina appears again, this time in a serpentine form that moves around much more, and has a new attack in the form of slashing at you with its shadowy tentacles. Also more HP. And have I mentioned that the gravity shifts all the time? Also the grey stone-looking rectangles are no longer solid. The black areas on the screen are, though.
When you defeat it once and for all, it says: "You have won... I shall retreat..." and then it disappears and you find yourself in a much plainer swamp than the place where you fought all those shadow things. Then there is a scene of you returning to the big city and people showering you with flowers, and the big credits scroll comes up.


----------



## Birdcrest (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Aegislash.
Start off by hitting it. It will do a roundhouse Sacred Sword attack and a ranged Flash Cannon. When it is down to 75%, it uses King's Shield and continues the Sacred Sword and Flash Cannon antics. When King's Shield drops, you have to knock it into fire pits around the arena. Those deal damage to Aegislash and make the fire pits temporarily disappear, and you attack it while it recharges King's Shield. At 50%, it summons Dusclops that fly around the arena. You have to hit Aegislash with the Shadow Balls the Dusclops shoot while King's Shield is down. At 25%, it does the beginning of the fight again, until it dies.


----------



## xxashxx (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

If you think about it catching a legendary Pokemon is like fighting a boss in a way because you can either fight it until it faints and runs our you can fight it until it is weak and catch the Pokemon. So yeah catching a legend is basically like fighting a boss. Fighting the gym leader Pokemon Elite 4 Pokemon and the Champion Pokemon are all also boss Pokemon. Fighting those Pokemon are boss Pokemon if you think about it. It is kind of like playing Mario Bros and wading through eight castles before you fight Bowser. In this case you fight eight gym leaders before you fight 2 final bosses. The E4 counts as one boss because there are 4 trainers to fight and your rival and champion are 2 separate bosses. So there is actually 3 bosses before the storyline is over and the game is completed. Everything else is a side quest.:)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

A sea battle with Kyogre would be epic.

You're sailing your ship right into the middle of a fearsome tempest when Kyogre emerges from the deep, nearly smashing your ship into pieces. As it tries to fly away, you have to use your hookshot harpoon to grab its tail and stop it from escaping. Soon after that, it will turn around and summon huge water spouts to try and drown you. You have to shoot at its eyes several times before it will smash directly into your ship, wrecking it completely. You manage to escape the wreckage and hold on to a piece of floating debris. Kyogre summons a massive whirlpool to pull you in. It is too powerful to escape. Kyogre starts to turn around a fly away. Just as all hope seems lost, you find your harpoon and use it to grapple onto Kyogre's back. As it tries to shake you off, you have to slowly climb your way up to its head to deliver the final blow.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*



Birdcrest said:


> Aegislash.
> Start off by hitting it. It will do a roundhouse Sacred Sword attack and a ranged Flash Cannon. When it is down to 75%, it uses King's Shield and continues the Sacred Sword and Flash Cannon antics. When King's Shield drops, you have to knock it into fire pits around the arena. Those deal damage to Aegislash and make the fire pits temporarily disappear, and you attack it while it recharges King's Shield. At 50%, it summons Dusclops that fly around the arena. You have to hit Aegislash with the Shadow Balls the Dusclops shoot while King's Shield is down. At 25%, it does the beginning of the fight again, until it dies.


That's actually a really good idea. Final bosses love to change form and their attacking style when they take a certain amount of damage. Aegislash is perfectly suited for that kind of gameplay.



I actually had my own idea for a final boss when I made this thread but I got lazy and didn't write it, and I've forgotten it now. It might have been Charizard but to be honest after MD's post all I can think about his how is was probably Bronzong.


----------



## xxashxx (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Yeah that is the thing with Pokemon. In the actual Battle scene they don't show the actual scene within the scene. They have a shadow or a pad underneath every Pokemon within the scene and it is always a still scene. I guess it would be hard to do matches and battles if the scenery was moving all the time so the still scene is the easiest way to do battles but I bet moving scenes are in the works though. That would be a great innovation but not yet. It is coming. May take a few more generations before it happens though. Took 5 generations for moving Pokemon though. Might be generation 10 before we see moving scenes. Took 3 gens for double battles 5 gens for triple battles and moving Pokemon and 6 gens for surrounding scenery so it is still coming XD.:)


----------



## fangblade22345 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

hello xxashxx how are you and question for you what do you think of Gen 6 and all the mega evolutions? and to tell you the truth the mega evolution idea is like THE GREATEST THING THAT HAS EVER HAPPENED!!!!!


----------



## xxashxx (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

I hope this is still within range of posting and I am not over the cut off date for posting. Yeah if a Mega evolution was a boss Pokemon that would be fun and more challenging as well. That would be cool. Also how do you know me? Do you know me from Pokebeach or another forum? If so PM me here on the forums so we can continue our conversation by PM. Thanks.:)


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

^ Guys. Visitor messages are a thing too.

Anyway, I guess the two forms of Mega Mewtwo could be a double final boss... Or Mega Gardevoir as some sort of fairy queen. Perhaps Mega Tyranitar after some time of evacuating a vaguely Tokyo-like city. But I'm not sure how they would work.

The thing about final bosses is that making the final boss the ruler of the last area isn't enough. It's gotta be different from the other bosses, unless it's a lone boss. It might be Kyogre if all the other bosses are sea monsters, it might be Groudon if you are saving the world from drying up, it sure can be Mega Scizor if you've been fighting cyborgs, but if there's a bunch of different elemental bosses and the final boss is based on something as plain as fire... No. It has to be something different. The combination of all the previous elements (Arceus?). Something intangible (Psychic or Ghost types, Darkrai, dimensional dragons...). Or maybe an out-of-genre boss that made the others angry (Genesect or a giant Muk in a fantasy setting, Moltres in a place full of aliens and robots.) Or perhaps it's someone you know, like a wannabe rival from the beginning or your former sidekick.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

I was thinking a Darkrai/Cresselia combo, like LoLo and LaLa from Kirby. That not only would look amazing, but they'd be pretty challenging to beat.


----------



## xxashxx (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Even Arceus would be a great final boss. He can change to any type he wants and you would have to use a specific type to weaken the Pokemon as he changes types throught the battle. Now that would be cool. Kecleon has a similar type change but has to be hit for his type to change.:)


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Guys, you're all forgetting the Pokémon that was _designed_ to be a boss.

Darmanitan with Zen Mode.


----------



## xxashxx (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Wait when was he an actual boss? Not sure if I actually knew this XD. Most likely not.:)


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

How about someone like Mawile, Gorebyss or (female) Jellicent? Imagine a typical "save the princess" story. You defeat a bunch of scary-looking bosses and then get to this sweet lady... who is actually the one keeping the princess captive. The real princess might even look less cute.
Or Lanturn. A huge one. You adventure through the abyss and find yourself in a bright sunny place... and then the "sun" moves.


----------



## xxashxx (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

Maybe Kyogre Manaphy or Phione also would make good final bosses. However even E4 and rival Pokemon as well as the Champion Pokemon are already final bosses if you think about it XD.:)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: If [Pokémon] were a final boss, what would the battle be like?*

A battle with God. A battle with Arceus. A battle that determans all fate.
....Or maybe a battle with Dialga for the sake of time?

Yes, i'm a bit of a chrono cross/trigger fan XD

And md time/darkness/sky fan too XD


----------

